# Lumpkin Co. Buck



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 29, 2011)

My first mountain buck shot 10-28 in Lumpkin Co on NF land.  Certainly not the biggest buck I've shot but he has some decent mass for a 6 pointer and a good size body too.  I learned the mountain rule the hard way with this one.  Shot him almost .5 mile down the mountain from the truck...took 5 hours to drag him out...but well worth it!!!  I was looking for a bear but found no sign so I setup on some acorns that were on the ground and in he came around 8:30 AM.  I'll be getting a euro mount made with this one...






This was my setup on the side of the mountain...




















Drug him up most of the way myself and then my friend (he's my pastor at Grace Missionary Baptist Church in Auburn, GA) came and helped me the rest of the way.  We tried this for a little ways, but he was too heavy and we couldn't get good footing climbing up the steeper sections of the ridge...


It was a good day to be on the mountain!!!


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats! That's a real good mountain buck. Now I bet you are glad you didn't see a bear.


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 29, 2011)

neat looking deer.. Congrats.. remember when you shoot them to make sure they are facing the truck..lol


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome buck!congrats!


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 30, 2011)

I forgot to mention that this was a public land buck...Chattahoochee National Forest...I haven't hunted private land in years and haven't been on a lease even longer...I'd rather hunt public land any day


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 30, 2011)

This buck was definitely not in rut...


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice public land buck, congrats


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 30, 2011)

We just measured him at 15 1/4" inside spread...


----------



## Hoss (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats.  Fine buck.

Hoss


----------



## FMBear (Oct 30, 2011)

That is an awesome looking mountain buck!!  His neck looks like he had been getting ready for some rutting activity.


----------



## bany (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats on a great nf. buck! I've spent a lot of time in the nf and thats a good one! Rut is a ways off up there.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Oct 31, 2011)

Love those mountain bucks (got a few myself) and thats a nice one!


----------



## treemutt (Nov 1, 2011)

Real nice 6pt buck


----------



## Buck Dropper (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks like a pretty mature deer!


----------



## Kizzy (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome Dude!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Great mountain buck. Tried the pole deal one time, they sway back and forth to much and will wear you out. On our uphill deer we shouldered them and carried them out. Sounds tough but easier than a uphill drag if you can carry the weight.

Congrats.


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## CUTNHARE (Nov 3, 2011)

what kind of seat is that ?


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Nov 4, 2011)

@CUTNHARE,

It's the most comfortable, portable, lightweight seat I've ever used!  I can clip this thing onto my belt hike up (or down in this case) the mountain and sit all day without needing to get up and move around!  I got it about a month ago trying to find an alternative to carrying a folding chair or climbing stand.  It exceeded my expectations...

www.fanaticoutdoors.com


----------



## CUTNHARE (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks , 
got one ordered ,


----------

